# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Brack invita a universidades a adoptar humedales para su estudio y protección

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por el día internacional de estos ecosistemas.* 
El ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack Egg, invitó a todas las universidades del país para que adopten los humedales y pongan en ellos estaciones biológicas, colaborando así con la administración, el estudio, la protección y promoción del turismo en estas áreas naturales.  
Brack explicó que en el lago Titicaca y el Junín y las reservas del Manú y Pacaya-Samiria trabajan estaciones de investigación. Pero hay otros humedales, como los pantanos de Villa, en Lima, donde es muy difícil que el Estado, con sus recursos, implemente estaciones de este tipo.  
Por ello, el ministro considera que la adopción de los humedales para fines de investigación universitaria contribuiría tremendamente al desarrollo científico con un bajo costo, además de permitirles a los alumnos espacios donde hacer sus prácticas. Los primeros invitados, dijo, son las universidades que cuenten con facultades de biología.  
Asimismo, Brack Egg adelantó que su cartera espera iniciar este año el inventario de todos los humedales del país, así como implementar un trabajo de protección de los mismos.  
Como reflexión por el Día Internacional de los Humedales, dijo que su despacho analiza otras formas de protección de los humedales ya que sólo algunos fueron declarados áreas protegidas y en el resto de los humedales la gente los usa para lavar carros, tirar basura o bombear el agua.  
A lo largo de la costa peruana se encuentran muchos humedales en La Libertad, Arequipa, Ica y Lima, los que tienen gran importancia porque mantienen el agua y el mapa freático; además de que son áreas para el desarrollo de especies endémicas únicas.  
Brack dijo que este año sí se hará cumplir la legislación de protección de los humedales, que se dio hace tres o cuatro años, pero que el Instituto de Recursos Naturales (Inrena) nunca hizo respetar.  
Recordó que la legislación vigente permite sancionar a quien, por ejemplo, cace especies únicas en el lago de Junín; pero no sucede lo mismo en el humedal Santa María, en Chimbote, porque no lo protege ni siquiera la municipalidad.  
Por otro lado, Brack adelantó que este año se delimitarán todas las islas y puntas guaneras del Perú con miras a implementar una gran reserva nacional.  
Tenemos en mente ampliar la reserva nacional de Paracas, crear la gran reserva nacional de Islas y Puntas Guaneras, y empezar a protegerlas.   *Pantanos de Villa*
Sobre los pantanos de Villa, explicó que se estudian alianzas estratégicas con las municipalidades de Lima y Chorrillos para mejorar su protección, ya que también sirven de lugar de reposo para las aves migratorias que cada año visitan al Perú y descansan en los humedales para continuar su viaje. 
Unos 40 mil visitantes reciben actualmente los pantanos de Villa, la única área protegida dentro del casco urbano de Lima.  
El Ministerio del Ambiente, realizó diversas actividades por el Día Mundial de los Humedales en la albúfera Medio Mundo, en Huaura; humedal de Paraíso, en Huaura; y humedal de Ventanilla. En la Zona Reservada Bañados de Puerto Viejo, Cañete; e inauguró la Jefatura del Refugio de Vida Silvestre Pantanos de Villa, en Chorrillos.   
El Perú es firmante de la Convención sobre Humedales (Convención Ramsar, celebrada en Irán el 2 de febrero de 1971). De los 1,435 humedales protegidos en la Lista Ramsar, el país cuenta con 11:
El lago Titicaca, los pantanos de Villa  (Lima), las lagunas de Mejía (Arequipa), las reservas nacionales de Junín, Paracas y Pacaya-Samiria, el humedal Lucre-Huacarpay (Cusco), la laguna del Indio-Dique Los Españoles (Arequipa), los bofedales y la laguna de Salinas (Arequipa), complejo de humedales del Abanico del río Pastaza (Loreto) y manglares de Tumbes.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (02/02/09)* *Foto: Andina (Alberto Orbegoso)* Temas similares: ¿ QUE ES UN  ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGICO ? Y ¿ CUANDO DEBE REALIZARSE UN ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGIC ? Artículo: Exigen protección para el maíz morado Piden políticas de protección para tierras de mujeres campesinas CCL plantea adoptar política de Estado para prevenir efectos de cambio climático en economía peruana Perú participará en convención de Cites en Suiza para informar avance en protección de caoba

----------

